# Betta Silhouette



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Here is another "Graffiti" I did of my fish Mr. Finn aka Spiderman.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful artwork!!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you


----------



## AkiGari (Apr 17, 2011)

lol. You used Grafitti?! I remember that ap. That rocks!


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

Cool effects


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

aki: yup  It's a fun app. & thanks 

bettasarebomd: thanks


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

aki: wait... I just read the bottom of your signature. Accidental spawning? How did that happen?


----------

